# Does It Bug You Like Fingernails On A Blackboard When



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 11, 2016)

your stainless steel fork rubs against other metal utensil or example salsa dish..???

I can machine , weld anything but my fork rubbing drives me nuts.


----------



## ogberi (Mar 11, 2016)

For me, it's the edge of a piece of paper dragging across a cotton shirt.  Instant full body shudder and I'm ready to fight.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Mar 11, 2016)

Dolls! I hate 'em!
My neighbor collects the porclean face dolls from the early 20th century. They're all over his house.
Also, I see them at antique malls that I visit.
Damn things creep me out!
Likely came from the Twilight Zone episode about Talky Tina, starring Telly Savalas.


----------



## dlane (Mar 11, 2016)

Chop sticks


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 11, 2016)

No, none of that stuff bugs me.  Unfortunately the stuff that bugs me is droll, unimportant stuff that I really shouldn't worry about.


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Mar 13, 2016)

Little rattles or other noises inside the car when driving.


----------



## Lucky 13 (Mar 13, 2016)

People calling twist drills "drill bits". Especially if they have been in the trade for any amount of time.  They are drills or twist drills. The term drill bit came from the days of the brace and bit and they will have a tapered square drive shank.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 18, 2016)

cut them damn tangs of and stick them in the cordless.


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 18, 2016)

Styrofoam rubbing against styrofoam! Makes my teeth itch!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 18, 2016)

_When my SWMBO comes home and the car is rattling and whistling ._
_My women is hard on the rolling stock. Lawn mowers are scared of her too._
_*********Just Saying******************G********************************************_


----------



## TommyD (Mar 18, 2016)

Gotta go with styrofoam also, it give me the strangest sensation that just creeps me out. I think it goes back to some childhood trauma with a styrofoam cooler and a beach.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Mar 19, 2016)

Slurping a drink or soup. My neighbor does it. Doesn't bother me, but it drives my wife nuts.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 19, 2016)

Mark in Indiana said:


> Slurping a drink or soup. My neighbor does it. Doesn't bother me, but it drives my wife nuts.


My wife does that!!!  I dare not say anything, I just live with it....


----------



## mws (Mar 21, 2016)

People who say "heigTH" instead of heighT; and "acrossed" instead of across.   Aghh!


----------

